# Is this an Oyster Mushroom?



## brighteyesLC7 (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm pretty sure, but want second opinions! Found on a standing but dead elm.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

It sure looks like it-take one of the caps and put it on a dark piece of paper and cover with a bowl over night..(put the rest in the fridge) and then the next day the spore print should be white or even a very light lavender. Did I put the picture of my oyster clusters up? We found a nice chicken of the woods today and have it in the paper bag in the fridge. The Hen of the woods that was down the trail from it was all buggy tho..


----------



## FutureFriendly (Jun 4, 2012)

That is an amazing find. It's huge. I just put up a thread about identification but, I'm not an expert just interested. If it's dry where you are, you might want to put a drop of water on the top of the cap to encourage spores. I doubt that it is dry cause, that Oyster is huge. Not an Identification, just a educated guess?


----------



## triasbhai (Aug 10, 2021)

FutureFriendly said:


> That is an amazing find. It's huge. I just put up a thread about identification but, I'm not an expert just interested. If it's dry where you are, you might want to put a drop of water on the top of the cap to encourage spores. I doubt that it is dry cause, that Oyster is huge. Not an Identification, just a educated guess?


I am in same boat, I have just started to learn related to mushroom growing and how things work, I have just started to learn for education purpose as a start then want to go practically by getting mushroom.


----------

